# Excellent training vid results



## stingray (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, relatively new to the forum and tiel ownership (eleven days), however after reading through 'training and bonding' I came across this video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q

I was making gradual progress gaining the trust of my bird (Auntie Glenda) after watching the above video I began in earnest to gain my birds trust. Within two days training we have made our first major steps. see below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LexgX1odLrU

let me know what you guys think please.

ps: she likes being stroked the other way much more I have realised since I filmed her this morning.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So sweet! That's some good progress!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow that is great progress, she is adorable  
I must say that cage is perfect for taming them, i have the exact same cage and i love it and i always stick my new birds in there.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww that is great  It is good that you are keeping the petting to her head aswell. Iam sure you don't want to bond to closely and get her confused


----------



## monz (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been tryin this with my cockatiel and its not really working, he lets me touch his beak, but whenever i try to go a little bit higher he raises his head as well, so i can only touch his beak, he also forgets all about it the next day and we have to start all over again, he bites less everyday, but he backs away a lot and sometimes backs into the cage.

It's my first time owning a cockatiel so I'm not really sure how to go about theses things. 
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

it is a great video for training  when i was training my first cockatiel i found that video on youtube and it works pretty well! 

Monz- both my tiels used to do that to start, just have to persist i think, i think it helped alot with sausage when she started moulting and her head was all itchy haha


----------



## monz (Apr 3, 2011)

Yesterday after a very long session he go tsleepy and he let me pet his head for the first time and it lasted for a good while too  
But after a few times he woke up and he went back 2 nipping, I should just stop when this happens right?


----------

